# wie ich die Produkte dieser Firma in Deutschland privat kaufen kann?



## HBClM (30 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Jemand sagt mir bitte, wie ich die Produkte dieser Firma* Phoenix Contact* in Deutschland privat kaufen kann. Ich werde ein paar ernsthafte Dinge kaufen (kein Werkzeug).  
Ich habe versucht, ihren Online-Shop , das ist Unsinn, da der Prozess auf halbem Weg stecken blieb.   Ich bin kein Idiot ich benutze verschiedene Online-Shops :smile:, aber ich kann nicht weiter gehen als "Den Warenkorb prüfen". 

Bitte raten Sie mir nicht, mich zu registrieren, dies geschieht ganz am Anfang.

Danke


----------



## Heinileini (30 November 2019)

HBClM schrieb:


> Ich werde ein paar ernsthafte Dinge kaufen (kein Werkzeug).


Ja aber ... 1 CrimpZange ist doch Werkzeug! Aber woher weiss Phoenix, dass Du kein Werkzeug kaufen willst?  Verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2019)

Also wenn du den / die gewünschten Artikel bei Google eingibst, dann bekommst du genügend Versandhändler angezeigt, die auch an Privat liefern.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## HBClM (30 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja aber ... 1 CrimpZange ist doch Werkzeug! Aber woher weiss Phoenix, dass Du kein Werkzeug kaufen willst?  Verstehe ich auch nicht.



dies ist nur ein Beispiel.  oh Man...

Ich kann hier nicht einmal ein Instrument erkennen, ohne über kompliziertere Dinge zu sprechen.


----------



## HBClM (30 November 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also wenn du den / die gewünschten Artikel bei Google eingibst, dann bekommst du genügend Versandhändler angezeigt, die auch an Privat liefern.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove



was würde ich ohne dich tun. Du hast für mich Google geöffnet. 

Zum Beispiel dieses Produkt *2700989*. Versuchst, mindestens zwei Händler in Deutschland zu finden.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2019)

Google liefert mir das als 4. Sucherebnis:
https://www.elektronetshop.de/product/phoenix-contact-steuerung-2700989-typ-axc-3050.430190.html

Den 2. kannst du dir selber suchen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2019)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dich Phönix erst als Kunde freischalten muss,
wobei dich sicherlich kein Privat Verkauf möchten. Solche Aufträge erzeugen 
mehr kosten als Sie einbringen. Aus diesen Grunde verkaufen Firmen für
Industrie-Produkte meistens an Industriekunden (mit einen gewissen Umsatz)
oder Großhändler. Bringst du diese Klassifizierung mit ...? Phönix und Siemens
sind kein Amazon. 
Am besten gehst du zum nächsten Dorfelektriker, gibst ihn deine Liste und
der bestellt das bei seinen Großhändler für dich.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dich Phönix erst als Kunde freischalten muss,
> wobei dich sicherlich kein Privat Verkauf möchten. Solche Aufträge erzeugen
> mehr kosten als Sie einbringen. Aus diesen Grunde verkaufen Firmen für
> Industrie-Produkte meistens an Industriekunden (mit einen gewissen Umsatz)
> ...



Genauso ist es 
Phoenix will keine Privatkunden und keine Geschäftskunden mit geringem Jahresumsatz.
Sieht man ganz schön an der Preisgestaltung. Du brauchst schon einen ordentlichen Jahresumsatz bevor du bei Phoenix bessere Preise als beim Großhändler bekommst.
Ist verständlich und auch gut so. Logistik ist Aufwand und teuer.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dich Phönix erst als Kunde freischalten muss,
> wobei dich sicherlich kein Privat Verkauf möchten. Solche Aufträge erzeugen
> mehr kosten als Sie einbringen. Aus diesen Grunde verkaufen Firmen für
> Industrie-Produkte meistens an Industriekunden (mit einen gewissen Umsatz)
> ...



Also, meiner Meinung nach, ist der Ratschlag so ziemlich böse. Nach meiner Erfahrung schlagen Wald- und Wiesenelektriker für einen Einkauf bei BigS und BigPh horrende Summen drauf. Wenn ein gängiger Massenartikel für einen gewerblichen Kunden in der ersten Rabattierungsstufe bereits mit 70% angeboten wird, dann verkauft ihn der örtliche Elektriker sicherlich einfach zum Listenpreis.

Der einzig funktionierende und seriöser, ernst gemeinter Vorschlag ist, daß du dir jemanden suchst der einen Gewerbeschein hat, das Material zum Selbstkostenpreis einkauft und gegen Privatrechnung an dich weitergibt.

Auch hier im Forum könnten es viele Machen. Ich auch, zum Beispiel. Würde allerdings den Aufwand mit Rechnungsstellung & Co. umsatzunabhängig mit ca. 500-1000€ berechnen. Und meine Rabbatstufen bei Phoenix / Siemens sind mittelgut, würde ich behaupten. Großhändler haben da u.U. bessere Konditionen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2019)

Der Ratschlag war schon ernst gemeint, weil er auf den eingeschlagenen Weg 
nichts bekommen wird. Wenn jetzt jemand meint er könnte für jemanden
Unbekannten den Samariter spielen, nur zu. 
Ich würde mich wie ein Wald und Wiesenelektriker verhalten, warum auch nicht.

„Im Handel liegt der Segen, im beschiss der Gewinn“


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Also, meiner Meinung nach, ist der Ratschlag so ziemlich böse. Nach meiner Erfahrung schlagen Wald- und Wiesenelektriker für einen Einkauf bei BigS und BigPh horrende Summen drauf. Wenn ein gängiger Massenartikel für einen gewerblichen Kunden in der ersten Rabattierungsstufe bereits mit 70% angeboten wird, dann verkauft ihn der örtliche Elektriker sicherlich einfach zum Listenpreis.



30% sind kein horrender Aufschlag sondern eigentlich in vielen Bereichen im Einzelhandel völlig normal.
Bei komplexen Teilen (wie z.B. dem genannten Controller) darf es gerne auch mal mehr sein.
Als Händler trägst du auch das Risiko für Garantie und Umtausch.
Und da bist du im Zweifelsfall schlichtweg der Arsch.
Der Privatkunde darf zum Prüfen die Verpackung öffnen. Und schick du als Händler mal was mit geöffneter Verpackung zurück an Siemens.
Wenn du Glück hast, kommst du mit 20% Kosten und 1 Stunde Telefonieren.
Jetzt kannst du zwar versuchen das alles auf den Privatkunden abzuwälzen ... nur wirst du kaum durchkommen.
Da sind selbst deine 500 bis 1000€ Aufschlag schnell aufgebraucht. 

Also ich finde den Ratschlag von Helmut absolut nicht als "ziemlich böse".

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Blockmove


----------



## HBClM (1 Dezember 2019)

Ich verstehe jedoch nicht, zu welchem ​​Zweck dieser Online-Shop dient?

Das Maximum, das ich im Moment von ihm bekommen kann, ist eine Excel-Liste. Drucken und zum Dorfelektriker gehen.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2019)

HBClM schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jedoch nicht, zu welchem ​​Zweck dieser Online-Shop dient?
> 
> Das Maximum, das ich im Moment von ihm bekommen kann, ist eine Excel-Liste. Drucken und zum Dorfelektriker gehen.



Der Shop ist für B2B (Business to Business).
Selbst wenn du dich bei Phoenix registrierst, kannst du da nicht sofort bestellen.
Wenn ich's noch richtig weiß, dann erfolgt erst eine Prüfung durch den Vertrieb und dann erst wird die Einkaufsfunktion freigeschalten.

Viele nutzen übrigends den Shop genau für die Excelliste 
Bei Phoenix werden die Artikel rausgesucht, nach Excel exportiert und dann an das Bestellsystem des Großhändlers übergeben.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 Dezember 2019)

Ehem nein, ich meinte schon 70% und auch 70% Aufschlag. Standardmäßige 3RT...-Schütze werden bei mir mit 70% rabattiert. Einmal habe ich meinem Kunden geraten, sie selber bei einem Dorfelektriker zu kaufen, da ich kein Bock auf die Abwicklung hatte. Meine Augen waren dann schon ziemlich handtellergroß, als ich die Listenpreise gesehen habe. Echt ne Unverschämtheit.

Was den Topicstarter angeht: nun, dass der generelle Aufwand bei Privatverkauf hinreichend groß ist, ist mir bewusst. Betrifft aber mehr die Oma Emma oder irgendwelche Bastel-Hansies.

Wenn der TS für seine Hausautomatisierung ordentlich Geld ausgeben möchte, kann er doch auch zu einem Automatisierer seines Vertrauens gehen, und darum bitten, das nötige Material zu verträglichen Preisen zu beschaffen. Nur bitte kein Dorfelektriker.... das ist teilweise einfach der allerletzte Abschaum.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ...... Nur bitte kein Dorfelektriker.... das ist teilweise einfach der allerletzte Abschaum.



Diese Aussage ist einfach nur eine Frechheit. Traurig das manche nur Aggression und Hass versprühen können.
Halt ein Spiegel seiner Seele


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ehem nein, ich meinte schon 70% und auch 70% Aufschlag. Standardmäßige 3RT...-Schütze werden bei mir mit 70% rabattiert. Einmal habe ich meinem Kunden geraten, sie selber bei einem Dorfelektriker zu kaufen, da ich kein Bock auf die Abwicklung hatte. Meine Augen waren dann schon ziemlich handtellergroß, als ich die Listenpreise gesehen habe. Echt ne Unverschämtheit.



Da ist überhaupt nichts unverschämt, vielleicht nur ein bisschen Weltfremdheit deinerseits.
Wenn dein Kumpel regelmäßig zu diesen HANDWERKER gehen würde, hätte er vielleicht auch
einen Rabatt bekommen, aber bestimmt nicht mehr als 10%, bei allen anderen wird dann schon
der Steuerberater sagen: „Schließ mal Lieber deinen Laden ab, das hat keinen Sinn“
Vielleicht wird ja später mal Amazon oder Ebay, den Kurzschluss im Haus suchen, die Heizung
reparieren oder nur den Verstopften Abfluss vom Klo freimachen. Das am besten noch über die
Feiertage.



Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Nur bitte kein Dorfelektriker.... das ist teilweise einfach der allerletzte Abschaum.



Aus welcher Steckdose kommt eigentlich dein Strom?

PS. Ich kaufe meine Elektro Geräte häufig bei Dorfelektriker, hier bei diesen zb https://www.beckhoff-verl.de/
Der Bruder macht sogar in Industrie-Automatisierung


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 Dezember 2019)

Ich denke mal, man sollte als DE (Dorfelektriker) unterscheiden, ob man Handel mit Artikeln betreibt, die man im Online-Handel um den Faktor 2 günstiger erstehen kann, oder seine Arbeit bzw. Dienstleistungen an den Mann bringt. Für die Berechnung von Listenpreis gegenüber 70% Herstellerrabatt, das Ganze begleitet noch mit einem Gesichtsausdruck, als würde er meinem Kunden gerade den allergrößten Gefallen erweisen, ihn überhaupt anzuhören - dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Dazu fällt mir allenfalls eine ganz bestimmte Definition ein, die allerdings jedoch politisch alles andere als korrekt ist.

Ich verkaufe meine Arbeit und Leistungen auch eher teuer, aber mit Material mache ich kein Geschäft. Das macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn, und würde mir nur Ärger bei den Kunden einbringen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2019)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Niemand im Handel einen Industrierabatt von 70% weiter gibt
und wenn doch, warum habt ihr das Schütz nicht dort gekauft? Weil es euch zu viel Aufwand
war, den sich der Dorfelektriker aber machen darf. Dann habt ihr einfach bestellt, ohne vorher 
mal zu fragen was das Schütz kostet (war doch so.. oder?). Dann seit ihr sauer das ihr den 
Listenpreis bezahlen musstet.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ehem nein, ich meinte schon 70% ..


Damit fängt das ganze Dilemma schon an. Natürlich ist ein gewisser Mengenrabatt nachvollziehbar und korrekt. Damit wird auch die Verteilung über verschieden Vertriebswege gesteuert. Ich kenne das, kaufe selbst täglich direkt bei Siemens & Co ein. Selbst als kleiner Schaltschrankbauer bekommen wir ordentliche Rabatte. Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie diese hohen Rabatte zustande kommen? Irgend wer müsste dann ja auch die vollen 100% von Siemens und Co angeboten bekommen? Oder sind bei den vollen 100% vielleicht die Logistik-Kosten für 100 Jahre Lagerhaltung berücksichtigt? Für manch abgekündigten Artikel bekommt man z.Bsp. keinen Rabatt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2019)

Die Rabatte sind schon Mengenrabatte, ein guter Kunde bekommt halt viel.
Kaufst du mal eins, wird es eben teuer.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> PS. Ich kaufe meine Elektro Geräte häufig bei Dorfelektriker, hier bei diesen zb https://www.beckhoff-verl.de/
> Der Bruder macht sogar in Industrie-Automatisierung



Interessant 


Ich kaufe auch häufig beim Dorfelektriker.
Naja ok nicht ganz. Er ist 2 Dörfer weiter.

Und "erstaunlicherweise" zahle ich nicht mehr als beim Mediamarkt und Konsorten.
Ok ich kann nicht alles sofort mitnehmen, aber er bringt's dann halt vorbei.

Es mag - wie überall - schwarze Schafe geben. Aber im Dorf kennt man sich und weis zu wem man geht 
Leben und Leben lassen!

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es mag - wie überall - schwarze Schafe geben. Aber im Dorf kennt man sich und weis zu wem man geht



Es ist eben der Punkt. Transparente Preisbildung sieht anders aus. Mittlerweile rate ich den Kunden, wenn sie das Material selber beziehen, nur über Sonepar einzukaufen. Vernünftiges Sortiment, funktionierende Ansprechpartner im Vertrieb und wenn man weiß, was man verlangen muss, bekommt man auch vernünftige Preise.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ...
> Der einzig funktionierende und seriöser, ernst gemeinter Vorschlag ist, daß du dir jemanden suchst der einen Gewerbeschein hat, das Material zum Selbstkostenpreis einkauft und gegen Privatrechnung an dich weitergibt.
> 
> Auch hier im Forum könnten es viele Machen. Ich auch, zum Beispiel. Würde allerdings den Aufwand mit Rechnungsstellung & Co. umsatzunabhängig mit ca. 500-1000€ berechnen. Und meine Rabbatstufen bei Phoenix / Siemens sind mittelgut, würde ich behaupten. Großhändler haben da u.U. bessere Konditionen.



Jemand anderes soll das zum Selbstkostenpreis leisten, aber wenn es durch Deine goldenen Hände geht, würde das 500 bis 1000 EUR kosten.

Und vor allem – was ist eine "Privatrechnung" – Anstiftung zu Schwarzgeschäften? 

Mannomann, was hast Du gesoffen ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2019)

Das Hauptproblem mit Privatkunden hat Blockmove schon auf den Punkte gebracht: Das Fernabsatzgesetz.

Das gibt dem Verbraucher weitreichende Rechte, die im täglichen Geschäft viel mehr Aufwand bedeuten. Das muss ein Händler in den Kosten, in seinen Prozessen und in der Logistik abbilden.

B2B trägt der Kunde in der Regel das Transportrisiko und der Kunde muss die Ware sofort nach Erhalt prüfen, sonst gilt auch abweichendes Zeug als angenommen.

B2C hat der Versender das Transportrisiko und der Kunde kann die Ware – ohne einen Grund zu nennen – nach zwei Wochen zurückschicken.

Das sind m. E. zwei grundverschiedene Geschäftsmodelle.

Noch zu den 70% Rabatt: Das kommt von den zwei Handelsstufen mit Großhändler und Einzelhändler/Handwerker. 

Der dreistufige Vertrieb ist ja häufig in der Kritik, weil man die Logistik heute direkt abbilden könnte. Aber die Großhändler sind das Lager für die Hersteller und die Bank für die Handwerker, daran wird sich so schnell kaum etwas ändern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Es ist eben der Punkt. Transparente Preisbildung sieht anders aus. Mittlerweile rate ich den Kunden, wenn sie das Material selber beziehen, nur über Sonepar einzukaufen. Vernünftiges Sortiment, funktionierende Ansprechpartner im Vertrieb und wenn man weiß, was man verlangen muss, bekommt man auch vernünftige Preise.



Also bei meinem "Dorfelektriker" bekomme ich immer eine vernünftige Auskunft was etwas kosten wird. Wenn man irgendwo hin geht und etwas bestellt ohne vorher geklärt zu haben was es kostet... Ja wer ist da jetzt schuld wenn einem der Preis nicht passt


----------



## KarlMarxStadt (1 Dezember 2019)

Hi there,
I see there are actions on the Phoenix Contact branch!  

If speaking seriosly I am also interested in online-shops (industrial automation area) which can handle with individuals.
So, could anyone advise one more Phoenix, Siemens distributer in Germany itself or in EU which can handle with individuals?

BR


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 Dezember 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jemand anderes soll das zum Selbstkostenpreis leisten, aber wenn es durch Deine goldenen Hände geht, würde das 500 bis 1000 EUR kosten.
> Und vor allem – was ist eine "Privatrechnung" – Anstiftung zu Schwarzgeschäften?
> Mannomann, was hast Du gesoffen ???



Gerhard, ich darf dich bitten, sich etwas im Ton zu mäßigen. Wir sind hier nicht auf einem AfD-Parteitag. Eine Privatrechnung ist eine Firmenrechnung an einen Privatmann, no more, no less.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ... Eine Privatrechnung ist eine Firmenrechnung an einen Privatmann, no more, no less.



Was soll der Unterschied zwischen "Firmenrechnung an Privatleute" und "Firmenrechnung an Unternehmen" sein?


----------



## Faceman (2 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> .....Einmal habe ich meinem Kunden geraten, sie selber bei einem Dorfelektriker zu kaufen, da ich kein Bock auf die Abwicklung hatte.




Also wir schicken unsere Kunden wenn Sie Material brauchen nicht zum Dorfelektriker oder sonst wo hin, auch wenn wir Zitat "keinen Bock" haben.
Bei uns wird jeder Kunde bedient, egal ob 20€ Materialwert oder Ersatzteile für 40.000 €

Aber gut. Wir sind halt auch eine Firma auf dem Land ( und gehören anscheinend zu dem von dir zitierten Abschaum ) und haben anscheinend ein anderes Verständniss von 
Kundenbetreuung und fairem Umgang miteinander.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 Dezember 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was soll der Unterschied zwischen "Firmenrechnung an Privatleute" und "Firmenrechnung an Unternehmen" sein?


 
Gerhard ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mich weiter mit dir zu unterhalten da du dich hier sehr unfreundlich gebärdest.


----------



## Captain Future (5 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> meine Rabbatstufen bei Phoenix / Siemens sind mittelgut, würde ich behaupten. Großhändler haben da u.U. bessere Konditionen.



Wo liegen denn deine mittelgut Konditionen?

Phoenix auf die meisten Produkte wie zb. Klemmen
45%

Siemens alle Automatisierungsprodukte und Software
28%

Siemens Schaltgeräte
55%

Antriebstechnik
35%

So jetzt bist du dran....


----------



## Captain Future (5 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Google liefert mir das als 4. Sucherebnis:
> https://www.elektronetshop.de/product/phoenix-contact-steuerung-2700989-typ-axc-3050.430190.html
> 
> Den 2. kannst du dir selber suchen



Hier kaufen wir auch öfters weil der Shop viel bessere Preise hat als unser Großhändler... guter Tipp Blockmove


----------



## JaJa (6 Dezember 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jemand anderes soll das zum Selbstkostenpreis leisten, aber wenn es durch Deine goldenen Hände geht, würde das 500 bis 1000 EUR kosten.
> 
> Und vor allem – was ist eine "Privatrechnung" – Anstiftung zu Schwarzgeschäften?
> 
> Mannomann, was hast Du gesoffen ???



Russen saufen Wodka..... dafür die 1000 Euro


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was soll der Unterschied zwischen "Firmenrechnung an Privatleute" und "Firmenrechnung an Unternehmen" sein?



@Draco Malfoy – willst Du uns etwa mit einer unbeantworteten Frage ins neue Jahr gehen lassen?


----------



## Captain Future (17 Dezember 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Draco Malfoy – willst Du uns etwa mit einer unbeantworteten Frage ins neue Jahr gehen lassen?



Die eine ist mit 19% die andere ohne in die Tasche.... wäre eine Möglichkeit...
Aber meine Frage nach % auf Produkte beantwortet er ja auch nicht.... Welch großes Geheimnis wo wir doch fast alle die gleichen Rabatte bekommen.
Bei Siemens haben Großhändler auf alle Fälle keinen guten Rabatt. Das liegt an der Unternehmensphilosophie dort zählt zB. der Steuerungsbauer oder Maschinenbau als Veredler.​


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 Dezember 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Draco Malfoy – willst Du uns etwa mit einer unbeantworteten Frage ins neue Jahr gehen lassen?



Gerhard ich habe Dir schon geschrieben, was ich von deinen Unterstellungen halte. Ich seh es als unter meiner Würde an, sich mit Menschen zu unterhalten, die sich im Ton nur wenig von gewissen ostdeutschen Politikern oder dem berühmt-berüchtigten westdeutschen Pöbelralle am Aschermittwoch unterscheiden.

Es ist nicht meine Kommunikationsart, dieses Forum ist zum freundlichen und gewiss ab und zu kontroversen Austausch gedacht, aber sicher nicht um persönliche Beleidigungen über sich ergehen zu lassen. Zu deiner Info, ich saufe nichts und nehme auch sonst keine Rauschmittel zu sich. Könntest du auch mal ausprobieren, bevor du hier Leute grundlos angreifst.



JaJa schrieb:


> Russen saufen Wodka..... dafür die 1000 Euro



Auch diese Kommentare unter der Gürtellinie könntest du für dich behalten.


----------



## JaJa (18 Dezember 2019)

Draco unter deiner Würde... wegen einer Frage... ne is klar. 
Du antwortest nur nicht weil du vorher mit Privatrechnung und Firmenrechnung ....Müll geschrieben hast
und so ein Intelligenzbolzen wie du nicht weiß wie er der Nummer kommt.

Und deine dummen Bemerkungen zur Politik kannst du mal ganz weg lassen... wahrscheinlich selber großer Putin Fan
oder wie die Türken ein Erdogan Anhänger.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2019)

So könnt ihr jetzt mal aufhören, Politik war hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So könnt ihr jetzt mal aufhören, Politik war hier nicht das Thema.



Und ich dachte, das wäre jetzt der Thread für die ruhigen Weihnachtstage 
Entspannt zurücklehnen und den Zoff hier verfolgen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, das wäre jetzt der Thread für die ruhigen Weihnachtstage
> Entspannt zurücklehnen und den Zoff hier verfolgen



Ich befürchte das die Hitzköpfe sich nicht abkühlen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 Dezember 2019)

> Und deine dummen Bemerkungen zur Politik kannst du mal ganz weg lassen... wahrscheinlich selber großer Putin Fan oder wie die Türken ein Erdogan Anhänger.


No Comment, Alter. Geh Glühwein trinken.


----------



## JaJa (18 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> No Comment, Alter. Geh Glühwein trinken.



No Comment heißt "Mund halten" und nicht einen Spruch machen. 
Aber die Idee ist gut ich gehe Glühwein trinken und du für 1000€ Wodka.

Trotzdem schöne Feiertage ​


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 Dezember 2019)

JaJa schrieb:


> No Comment heißt "Mund halten" und nicht einen Spruch machen.
> Aber die Idee ist gut ich gehe Glühwein trinken und du für 1000€ Wodka.
> 
> Trotzdem schöne Feiertage ​



Weißt du, im Mittelalter gab es in so einer Dorfgemeinschaft gewisse Mittel, um Säufer, Pöbler, und andere asoziale Elemente, denen gutes Benehmen ein Fremdwort ist, zur Raison zu bringen. Das Fehlen solcher Mittel ist ein akutes Problem in unserer fortgeschrittenen und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft.


----------



## Faceman (19 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Weißt du, im Mittelalter gab es in so einer Dorfgemeinschaft gewisse Mittel, um Säufer, Pöbler, und andere asoziale Elemente, denen gutes Benehmen ein Fremdwort ist, zur Raison zu bringen. Das Fehlen solcher Mittel ist ein akutes Problem in unserer fortgeschrittenen und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft.



Ja, das stimmt. Anderseits würden mir wenn diese Methoden noch bestehen würden deine Texte, die regelmäßig meiner Belustigung dienen, fehlen.

Also alles gut


----------



## Faceman (19 Dezember 2019)

Eine Woche mit dir im Büro oder auf einer Baustelle wäre für mich schon die Höchststrafe.
Dann ziehe ich die Mittelaltermethoden vor :sb5:


----------



## zako (21 Dezember 2019)

... ich wünsche Euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen entspannten Start ins neue Jahr


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2019)

zako schrieb:


> ... ich wünsche Euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen entspannten Start ins neue Jahr ��



Kapern wir diesen Thread und machen ihn zum Weihnachtsthread 
Ich wünsche ein friedliches Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2019)

Friedvolle und besinnliche Weihnachten wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Siemens-Jünger!!!
Na gut, schließe mich halt ein!!! 
Fast


----------



## Captain Future (30 Dezember 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Weißt du, im Mittelalter gab es in so einer Dorfgemeinschaft gewisse Mittel, um Säufer, Pöbler, und andere asoziale Elemente, denen gutes Benehmen ein Fremdwort ist, zur Raison zu bringen. Das Fehlen solcher Mittel ist ein akutes Problem in unserer fortgeschrittenen und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft.



das wäre aber sehr schlecht wenn es solche Mittel noch geben würde.
Beantworte du mal besser die Fragen die man an dich stellt.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2019)

Können wir dieses Thema vielleicht noch 2019 abschliessen und begraben?

Danke 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Können wir dieses Thema vielleicht noch 2019 abschliessen und begraben?
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



Ja, bitte. Am besten in die unterste Schublade verbannen


----------



## Hesse (30 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kapern wir diesen Thread und machen ihn zum Weihnachtsthread


 Danke
 Gruß an alle die auch heute/jetzt/die Tage arbeiten.

  Egal ob sie wollen oder müssen …
  Ich gehöre auch dazu ….


  Einen guten Rutsch ins 2020


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, bitte. Am besten in die unterste Schublade verbannen



Ganz unten ist kein Platz mehr ... Da gab's in letzten Jahren doch einige Threats deren Niveau nochmals deutlich tiefer angesiedelt war


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ganz unten ist kein Platz mehr ... Da gab's in letzten Jahren doch einige *Threats* deren Niveau nochmals deutlich tiefer angesiedelt war


Die Threads, die man als Threat empfindet, gehören aber in die unterste Schublade! Kann man denn nicht die alten Threads in der Schublade zippen, um Platz für neue zu schaffen?


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2019)

Bevor ich dann nicht mehr dazu komme:

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein *"Gesundes Neues Jahr 2020"*
Kommt gut hinein, trinkt mäßig und wenn, dann fahrt auf keinen Fall mit dem Auto!
Ich hoffe, wir sprechen/schreiben im nächsten Jahr wieder fleißig über unsere Freuden und Probleme mit all den beglückenden Produkten der Automatisierungs-Industrie.

PS: Wann kommt endlich TIA V17???


----------

